# connie stallions- Jumping bloodlines



## Trules (21 January 2015)

Hi, so I have a 13 yr old ISH mare. I have owned her 6 years and evented plenty up to BE100 level in that time. She hasn't the scope to go higher up the levels. the only reason I am considering breeding from her is that she is the most genuine giving mare. she would never consider saying no. and she is very laid back and gentle. and obviously i don't want to part with her. she is very TB built 16.1hh, built slightly downhill, not the best power or scope. so I would be looking at something small, short coupled and powerful.( I am only small, don't want too big a youngster to handle)
 so my question is. what would be the chances of getting her in foal via AI? Am I right In thinking it is harder with frozen semen? I would love to find a Connie stallion with a tremendous jumping pedigree. I like the look of Dark Stranger and he is local to me, but only available via frozen. Am I dreaming about the chances of this working? 
I can't seem to find UK based connie stallions that really excite me with jumping bloodlines. they all seem to be based in Ireland.
Any suggestions, thoughts gratefully received. 
regards


----------



## Spring Feather (21 January 2015)

All of my mares are bred AI.  All of them have had exactly the same success when bred with frozen and with fresh.  The trick to breeding mares is to have a very good equine REPRO vet, not just a bog standard equine vet.  Oh and a good mare who has no trouble conceiving helps loads :smile3:


----------



## Trules (21 January 2015)

thanks Spring Feather, I would intend to send her to Twemlows for them to do full process. although not looked into how it works yet. obviously no idea how fertile mare is until we have a go!


----------



## PorkChop (21 January 2015)

As long as you send her to an experienced AI technician then you have as good a chance as a natural covering.

Bridget Jasper in Cornwall had a super competition Connemara stallion, however I don't know if she is still breeding


----------



## pootleperkin (21 January 2015)

Castle Gizmo is a tremendous jumper - check out Kirtle Connemaras on FB. They are based just north of Carlisle.


----------



## Trules (21 January 2015)

great thanks for replies. you have given me hope that it is doable. will check out Castle Gizmo.


----------



## pootleperkin (21 January 2015)

Link to their FB page here - that's him on their cover pic at the stallion show at Park End last year! Friend has just bought a 3 yr old by him unhandled, and him backed over Xmas - didn't take much doing  https://www.facebook.com/kirtle.connemaras?fref=ts


----------



## Puzzled (21 January 2015)

Gwennic de Goariva produces some amazing jumpers and has jumped at Grand Prix level himself. Try googling him as I'm not sure of his details other than he now stands in Ireland.


----------



## Trules (21 January 2015)

thanks Pootleperkin, have had a look at facebook page,  he certainly has an impressive jump! food for thought.
 thanks Puzzled will have a google.


----------



## LK2015 (22 January 2015)

Tulia Robuck seems to produce nice natured foals, If I remember correctly he is a good cross with a tb (think it might say this on his website) 
I have a Robuck gelding and he has a great nature, loose jumped him first times last week and showed a really good attitude and promising technique. 
Think you can use him AI over here even though he stands in Ireland


----------



## edenwood (23 January 2015)

I own Dark Stranger. He is 25 years old now I have a FB page for him. Drop me a message if you want any info or if you want to come and meet him


----------



## AnShanDan (23 January 2015)

Just to add, I bred my 16.2 TB event mare to a 14.1 conn. stallion (Boden Park Kilbrew who is by Abbeyleix Owen) and she is now 16.2 at rising 4 and still growing, so they don't necessarily turn out small! She is compact tho and doesn't ride big.


----------



## Trules (23 January 2015)

Hi there Edenwood, I am already linked in to your FB page, I am Kirsty Smith, my profile pic is of the mare I would like to put in foal! I have seen many pics of Dark Stranger babies out jumping. I believe he was jumping 1.20m tracks as a 6 year old? 
AnShanDan, how exciting your girl sounds? best of both worlds. is she showing promise? I really don't mind size wise, I am small enough to ride 14.2hh and up. i would just love to add some pony toughness and attitude.


----------



## edenwood (23 January 2015)

Hi
I will add you as a friend on FB My name is clare jones so if there is anything you want to know drop me a message. All his progeny can jump really well. Yes he was jumping 1.20 courses as a 6 year old many moons ago bless him.


----------



## SueBrowne (4 February 2015)

Trules said:



			Hi, so I have a 13 yr old ISH mare. I have owned her 6 years and evented plenty up to BE100 level in that time. She hasn't the scope to go higher up the levels. the only reason I am considering breeding from her is that she is the most genuine giving mare. she would never consider saying no. and she is very laid back and gentle. and obviously i don't want to part with her. she is very TB built 16.1hh, built slightly downhill, not the best power or scope. so I would be looking at something small, short coupled and powerful.( I am only small, don't want too big a youngster to handle)
 so my question is. what would be the chances of getting her in foal via AI? Am I right In thinking it is harder with frozen semen? I would love to find a Connie stallion with a tremendous jumping pedigree. I like the look of Dark Stranger and he is local to me, but only available via frozen. Am I dreaming about the chances of this working? 
I can't seem to find UK based connie stallions that really excite me with jumping bloodlines. they all seem to be based in Ireland.
Any suggestions, thoughts gratefully received. 
regards
		
Click to expand...

GLENCARRIG DOLPHIN is a new young Connie stallion with a fantastic jump and many of the best Irish jumping stallions in his breeding He was 10th in the British Eventing 4 year old Championships last year. You can look  him up on his Facebook Page. He does fresh and chilled semen.


----------

